# Did I dry hop too early?



## carrobrew (23/3/21)

So I dry hopped my recent IPA yesterday 

SG was 1.068, expected FG is 1.010 -1.012

Took a reading Sunday morning and was at 1038, figured I'd be safe to dry hop Monday arvo, just took a reading today (tuesday) and I'm at 1023 now. Did I dry hop too early? I'm estimating it must've been something like 1028 so I'll probably get some biotransformation. Do you think I'll lose too much aroma? Wanted to dry hop a bit before the end of the ferment to drive off any O2 that would be introduced.

Was going for a WCIPA but I can roll with it and do second dry hop and turn this into a DDH hazy IPA or do you think it'll be fine just letting it ferment out and I won't lose too much aroma from the earlyish dry hop?

See attached recipe. Only difference is that I was about 5 points down on pre-boil so added about 300grams table sugar to adjust, ending up 2 points over so thinking my refrac is out (I calibrated with water before reading but shouldn't have been over based on calculator in brewfather)


----------



## carrobrew (24/3/21)

As with most of my brewing decisions surrounding hops I decided on more.

Another 60 grams. My LHBS backed up my decision.

Time will tell if this was the correct decision but I suspect it was.


----------



## Hangover68 (25/3/21)

A lager i brewed recently took off like a rocket so i dry hopped after 24hrs and there was no detriment to the brew.


----------

